# Does Auto Train Family Bedroom have in room Bathroom?



## Occasional Amtrak (Dec 10, 2022)

My brother and his wife who are both somewhat older folks booked this for an upcoming trip, assuming that there is a bathroom in the room. Someone I know told me last week that is not true, that there is only the communal bathroom or bathrooms in the car. Does anyone here know which is correct? Thank you.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 10, 2022)

The Superliner (Auto Train) Family Bedrooms do not have restroom facilities inside the room (but as stated in the description, in your car).









Amtrak Family Bedroom


Travel by train with your family with the Amtrak Family Bedroom, designed for two adults and two children, with toilets and showers nearby in same train car.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## PVD (Dec 10, 2022)

The good thing is that they are pretty close to the main group of restrooms in the car, and don't have to use the stairs to get to them.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 10, 2022)

The floorplan should look like this


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 11, 2022)

Superliners used on the Auto Train have communal restrooms for passengers in Roomettes and the Family Bedroom. Bedrooms and the Handicapped Bedroom have their own facilities in the room.


----------

